# Prayers for lil man



## Mauser (Sep 26, 2022)

Cason Boone is 2 months old and been battling rsv since Thursday. Been in hospital since Saturday and we’re waiting on helicopter to transfer from phoebe to Navacent in Macon. They won’t fly right now due to weather. We appreciate all the thoughts and prayers we can get.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Sep 26, 2022)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 2dye4 (Sep 26, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers going out to the family.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 26, 2022)

Lord, look out for little man... ?

Amen


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 26, 2022)

Prayer for little man


----------



## Donal (Sep 26, 2022)

Sorry wrong forum.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 26, 2022)

Done.


----------



## Mauser (Sep 26, 2022)

Thank y’all! Still waiting on helicopter to be able to fly, evidently some fog between Albany and Macon


----------



## CarolinaDawg (Sep 26, 2022)

Mauser said:


> Cason Boone is 2 months old and been battling rsv since Thursday. Been in hospital since Saturday and we’re waiting on helicopter to transfer from phoebe to Navacent in Macon. They won’t fly right now due to weather. We appreciate all the thoughts and prayers we can get.


Prayers sent


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 26, 2022)

Prayers sent


----------



## bany (Sep 26, 2022)

Father be with Cason today and always and rid this problem. Amen


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2022)

Kind thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 26, 2022)

Heavenly Father, watch with us over your child Cason, and grant that he may be restored to that perfect health which it is yours alone to give; through Jesus Christ our Lord.  _Amen._


----------



## antharper (Sep 26, 2022)

You got it Mauser ! Please keep us updated


----------



## Mauser (Sep 26, 2022)

Gettin ready for his first flight,hate it was under these circumstances. We’re in Macon and in a room.He’s  Stable,definitely feel like we’re in the right place now


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 26, 2022)

Mauser said:


> Gettin ready for his first flight,hate it was under these circumstances. We’re in Macon and in a room.He’s  Stable,definitely feel like we’re in the right place now View attachment 1179056


Is he in neonatal icu


----------



## Mauser (Sep 26, 2022)

MFOSTER said:


> Is he in neonatal icu


He is on picu floor


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 26, 2022)

Mauser said:


> He is on picu floor



Your family will remain in my prayers.

The PICU is the highest level of care for his age, the move was a good thing.


----------



## Mauser (Sep 26, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your family will remain in my prayers.
> 
> The PICU is the highest level of care for his age, the move was a good thing.


Thank you!were definitely more at ease here,my wife hasn’t slept any since Thursday night and has been holding him since Friday night, with the exception of bathroom breaks.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 26, 2022)

Mauser said:


> He is on picu floor


Sent you a pm


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 26, 2022)

Brother, praying hard for your little man & the whole family!


----------



## Mauser (Sep 26, 2022)

Once again Thanks to my Gon family for your outpouring of thoughts and prayers! The main thing so far tonight is he hasn’t gotten any worse,still not improving yet but just holding steady. Pheobe had done all they could do. So we put in for transfer in case it took a turn for the worse. They have more advanced care here


----------



## Mauser (Sep 27, 2022)

Doing better, has been doing off of oxygen since 7 this morning. Has run a little fever since 4 this morning


----------



## Mauser (Sep 28, 2022)

Gettin ready to bust out this joint. Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers. They were definitely heard and felt!!!!


----------



## 2dye4 (Sep 28, 2022)

Prayers answered. He looks like he is on his way to recovery. GOD works!!!


----------



## bany (Oct 6, 2022)

That’s great, hope he’s through with that mess forever!


----------



## 2dye4 (Oct 6, 2022)

Proof that PRAYERS work !


----------



## antharper (Oct 8, 2022)

That is a great sight to see that little man smiling ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2022)

Mauser said:


> View attachment 1179397Gettin ready to bust out this joint. Thank you everyone for the thoughts and prayers. They were definitely heard and felt!!!!




That little man is ready to get on a tractor and get to work!


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 5, 2022)

Prayers for you son my friend. Please let us know ow he is doing.


----------



## Mauser (Nov 6, 2022)

Core Lokt said:


> Prayers for you son my friend. Please let us know ow he is doing.


Thank you very much! He is doing good now, we had a second bout with rsv last weekend but thankfully it wasn’t nearly as bad as the first bout


----------

